# ram sur ibook g4



## AppleSpirit (24 Avril 2009)

bonjour combien de barettes de ram peut-on installer sur un ibook g4, 1.42 ghz, 14 pouces ? je viens d'en acheter un d'occasion et voici une image écran de ce qu'il en est. En fait je voudrais atteindre 1 go mais je ne sais pas si je peux simplement acheter une barette supplémentaire de 512 mo ou si je dois obligatoirement en acheter une de 1 go directement.


----------



## 217ae1 (24 Avril 2009)

comme un emplacement est vide, tu peux ajouter 512 MB pour avoir 1 GB.


----------



## jerG (26 Avril 2009)

Normalement tu peux directement ajouter une barrette de 1 Go (taille maximale pour le type de RAM employée), soit un total de 1,5 Go sur ce modèle d'iBook. C'est un G4, pas besoin d'avoir une symétrie de barrette comme avec d'autres microprocesseurs...


----------



## AppleSpirit (27 Avril 2009)

ok c'est cool, merci de m'avoir répondu. Et ça fait rien non plus si la barrette que j'achète est d'une marque différente ou si c'est de la DDR3 et que celle d'origine ne l'est pas ?


----------



## jerG (27 Avril 2009)

Le G4 ne tournera pas avec de la DDR3 (c'est pour les dernier macintel)... De mémoire (sans jeu de mots), tu dois installer de la SODIMM DDR 333 PC2700. Pour la marque peu importe normalement (de toute façon la barrette d'origine est soudée à la carte mère, je ne sais même pas si on peut y voir la marque). Évite la "sans marque" qui tourne vers les 40  pour 1 Go. La Dan-Elec ou la NuImpact sont autour des 50-60 (30 pour 512 Mo). C'est sûr que c'est plus cher que les barrettes de RAM DDR2 ou DDR3 des macintel mais bon...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h59 ----------

Pour savoir quelle type de mémoire va dans ta machine il y a ce file : http://forums.macg.co/ibook-et-powe...emoires-des-mac-portables-powerpc-145181.html


----------



## waldos71 (4 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour et d'abord merci de votre aide.
J'ai la même configuration que celle citée au dessus.






J'ai ouvert et j'ai sorti la barette de 512 située tout en haut :









Jusque là pas de problème.
Au dessous il y a un vide effectivement qui semble être un autre slot pour pouvoir mettre une autre barrette, mais comme je n'y connais rien je ne suis sur de rien.
D'autre part, sur ce site :

http://fr.crucial.com/eu/upgrade/compatible-memory-for/iBook+(G4+1.42GHz,+14-inch)/list.html

Ils marquent que mon ordi ne dispose que d'un seul "logement" (à gauche) pour mettre une barrette de ram.

Du coup je suis un peu dans le vague, d'autant que quand je fais "à propos de ce mac", j'ai ça :






Il me dit que j'ai déjà 1Go de ram alors que j'ai une barrette de 512, du coup, comme il est dit que l'ordi ne supporte pas plus de 1,5 go de ram, que devrais-je faire si je veux augmenter ?
Est-ce que
1/ j'ai déjà 1go de ram comme ils disent dans "a propos de ce mac", et que je devrais

a/ acheter une autre barette de 512 que je mettrais dans l'hypothétique 2eme emplacement ? Si vous me confirmez qu'il existe bel et bien
b/ acheter une barette d'1go et remplacer celle de 512 dans l'emplacement initial par celle d'1go ?

2/ Acheter une barrette d'1go pour l' hypothétique 2eme emplacement et l'ajouter à côté de celle de 512 ? Dans ce cas est ce que ça ne risque pas de faire 2go de ram et de dépasser ce que le systeme peut supporter ?

Bref mes 2 grosses questions :

-Y'a til bien 2 emplacements

-Combien j'ai vraiment de ram ? ce qui est dis dans "a propos" ou ce qui est dit dans les informations matérielles.

En plus :

Si 2 emplacements il y a, n'est-il pas possible de mettre 2 barrettes de 1go ? Si c'est de la mémoire en plus pourquoi l'ordinateur ne le suporterait-il pas ?

Un gros merci d'avance, j'espère que mes questions sont assez claires.


----------



## jerG (8 Octobre 2009)

Je vais répondre  suivant tes points abordés : 
1a : non, pas de deuxième emplacement disponible. Comme indiqué sur les informations du système il y a 2 emplacements DIMM0 et DIMM1 or si tu lis bien tu vois *DIMM0/BUILT-IN 512 Mo intégré. *Cela indique que tes premier 512 Mo sont soudés à ta carte mère. Tu ne peux pas les changer. Tu as donc que l'emplacement DIMM1 (sous le clavier) ou se trouve la barrette de 512 Mo que tu as pris en photo et que tu peux changer.
1b : oui tu peux remplacer la barrette de 512 Mo par une de 1 Go.
2 : comme expliqué plus haut 1 seul emplacement disponible pour 1 seule barrette. Soit un total maximal de 1,5 Go (512 Mo soudés + 1024 Mo accessibles soit 1,5 Go). Donc il est impossible d'atteindre les 2 Go sur cette machine. Pour info mon iBook G4 qui est plus ancien a une barrette de 256 Mo de soudée et a un maximum de RAM de 1,25 Go.

J'espère que ça éclaire tes doutes.


----------



## lolosilverdoll (1 Août 2010)

bonsoir a tous, 
je viens me renseigner au près de gens qui s'y connaissent en mac car au risque de passer pour un boulet un un inculte de la pomme, je me pose des questions, juste pour rajouter de la ram a mon i book g4 14".
Voila mon point de dépard, je vais m'acheter un Imac 21" et je vais installer Illustrator et photoshop CS4 dessus pour mon travail. Ne voulant bien evidement pas jetter mon I book que j'adore, je voudrai lui faire un petit lifting en lui rajoutant 512 de ram pour installer la dernière version d'OS qui existe et qui sera avec mon i mac. Je croi que j'ai un I book 1,42 Ghz power pc G4 avec 512 de ram intégré.
Cela est-il possible? je balise a mort rien qu'au fait de penser qui va falloir que je triture et que je démonte mon pauvre i book?ou puis-je trouver une donne barrette de ram et un tuto super détaillé pour faire l'operation !!!!
Je prend tous les conceils, les remarques histoire d'éclairer ma lanterne.  

Merci d'avance et parter du principe que vous parler a un imbécile !!!!


----------



## SadChief (1 Août 2010)

lolosilverdoll a dit:


> bonsoir a tous,
> je viens me renseigner au près de gens qui s'y connaissent en mac car au risque de passer pour un boulet un un inculte de la pomme, je me pose des questions, juste pour rajouter de la ram a mon i book g4 14".
> Voila mon point de dépard, je vais m'acheter un Imac 21" et je vais installer Illustrator et photoshop CS4 dessus pour mon travail. Ne voulant bien evidement pas jetter mon I book que j'adore, je voudrai lui faire un petit lifting en lui rajoutant 512 de ram pour installer la dernière version d'OS qui existe et qui sera avec mon i mac. Je croi que j'ai un I book 1,42 Ghz power pc G4 avec 512 de ram intégré.
> Cela est-il possible? je balise a mort rien qu'au fait de penser qui va falloir que je triture et que je démonte mon pauvre i book?ou puis-je trouver une donne barrette de ram et un tuto super détaillé pour faire l'operation !!!!
> ...



Tu peux sans aucun problème rajouter une barrette de 1 Go de RAM que tu trouveras ici.
Ce qui portera la RAM au maximum du modèle iBook: 1,5 Go (j'ai acheté ma barrette chez eux).
Pour le tuto, voir ici


----------



## lolosilverdoll (1 Août 2010)

ah super, merci d'avoir répondu SadChief !
donc en gros pas de problème pour installer Snow Léopard et illu/photoshop sur mon vieux pépère? Y tiendra le choc si je lui rajoute juste 512 parce que après faux que je prévois plus gros budget ( tu me conseil de mettre 1go?)? Je suis désoler d'etre relou mais même une personne qui est pas trop bidouille pour s'en sortir avec sa barrette de ram?
Merci mille fois, je jette un &#339;il a tes lien !!!! 

Merciiiiiiiiiiiii

J'ai oublier de préciser que j'ai le DD d'origine a savoir 60Go je crois


----------



## SadChief (1 Août 2010)

lolosilverdoll a dit:


> ah super, merci d'avoir répondu SadChief !
> donc en gros pas de problème pour installer Snow Léopard et illu/photoshop sur mon vieux pépère? Y tiendra le choc si je lui rajoute juste 512 parce que après faux que je prévois plus gros budget ( tu me conseil de mettre 1go?)? Je suis désoler d'etre relou mais même une personne qui est pas trop bidouille pour s'en sortir avec sa barrette de ram?
> Merci mille fois, je jette un il a tes lien !!!!
> 
> ...



Tu as alors gros intérêt à maximiser la RAM pour une utilisation (éventuelle?) de PS et Illustrator. En fait, je ne sais pas quelle version pourrait tourner sur ton iBook (CS? ou CS2? je ne sais pas quelle était la dernière version prenant en charge le processeur PPC).
Quant au DD d'origine (60 Go à 4200 tours), on peut le remplacer avec un autre à 5400 tours (160 Go ou 250 Go) que tu trouveras ici ou ici.
Le problème est que le remplacement est difficile (voire, TRES difficile), il faudrait le confier à un centre agréé Apple (avec la main d'oeuvre assez conséquente), donc je ne sais pas si ça vaut le coup :hein:


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2010)

Oui tout à fait d'accord MAIS tu ne pourras pas installer le dernier os : Snow Leopard.

Tu ne pourras installer que Leopard (...) mais il est pas mal avec son lot de nouveautés par rapport à Tiger notamment Time machine, Quick Loop, etc.


----------



## lolosilverdoll (1 Août 2010)

bin pour ma part j'ai deja illu et PS en version CS et je comptait me prendre la CS4, j'aurai aimé l'installer pour avoir moins de soucis pour bosser entre mes 2 ordis car CS4 aime moyens les fichier en CS!
Et tu pourrai me dire mistik pourquoi snow marcherai pas même si je rajoute de la ram? ca peu pas faire comme une mise a jour?


----------



## SadChief (1 Août 2010)

lolosilverdoll a dit:


> bin pour ma part j'ai deja illu et PS en version CS et je comptait me prendre la CS4, j'aurai aimé l'installer pour avoir moins de soucis pour bosser entre mes 2 ordis car CS4 aime moyens les fichier en CS!
> Et tu pourrai me dire mistik pourquoi snow marcherai pas même si je rajoute de la ram? ca peu pas faire comme une mise a jour?


Snow Leopard n'est pas compatible avec les processeurs PowerPC (G3, G5 ou G5).
La dernière version Mac OSX compatible PowerPC est la 10.5 (Léopard).
SL ne tourne que sur les machines à processeur Intel.


----------



## mistik (1 Août 2010)

SadChief est un chef, il a absolument raison !


----------



## lolosilverdoll (1 Août 2010)

ah d'accord, excuser le boulet. Même mac se met a faire des truc qui devienne obsolette pour leurs propres machines. bon et bien je vais quand même rajouter de la ram, garder mon os tiger, je me vois pas acheter une version os Léopard si je peu même pas installer mes nouvelles mes versions d'illu et PS en CS4.:mouais:

Je vous remercie des infos, je vais me lancer dans l'achat et la mise en place de ma barrette de ram en esperant rien casser.

Merci et je vous tiendrai au courant


----------



## SadChief (1 Août 2010)

lolosilverdoll a dit:


> ah d'accord, excuser le boulet. Même mac se met a faire des truc qui devienne obsolette pour leurs propres machines. bon et bien je vais quand même rajouter de la ram, garder mon os tiger, je me vois pas acheter une version os Léopard si je peu même pas installer mes nouvelles mes versions d'illu et PS en CS4.:mouais:
> 
> Je vous remercie des infos, je vais me lancer dans l'achat et la mise en place de ma barrette de ram en esperant rien casser.
> 
> Merci et je vous tiendrai au courant



Bon courage, tu vas réussir, c'est pas du tout compliqué 

-----------------------------

@mistik: merci, mais ce n'était qu'une question de "rapidité" pour donner une réponse que tous les anciens connaissent... comme chez "questions pour un champion"  ...à qui tape le champignon le plus vite


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2010)

SadChief a dit:


> @mistik: merci, mais ce n'était qu'une question de "rapidité" pour donner une réponse que tous les anciens connaissent... comme chez "questions pour un champion"  ...à qui tape le champignon le plus vite


@SadChief : ce que je voulais dire c'est que tu as eu raison de détailler ma réponse ce que je n'avais pas fait ... je tape sur le champignon en n'étant pas prolixe.


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Août 2010)

c'est tres interessant mais 
Où peut on encore se procurer des disques d'installation de leopard  et l'installer sur un vieil apple g4??


----------



## mistik (2 Août 2010)

J'ai vu ce jour des dvd Leopard "neufs" au Cultura Mâcon à environ 125  de mémoire


----------



## lolosilverdoll (11 Août 2010)

TATATA DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!
je vous envoi ce petit mot avec mon tres cher IBOOK et sa nouvelle barète de RAM, que mon dieu ,j'ai réussi à installer sans encombre, malgré mes peurs. En effet c'est tres facile et avec 1 gO de ram, on vois qui refléchi plus vite et c'est trop bien !!
Merci a Sadchief et Mistik de m'avoir aider d'en cette démarche, c'est cool les gars !!


----------



## SadChief (11 Août 2010)

lolosilverdoll a dit:


> TATATA DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!
> je vous envoi ce petit mot avec mon tres cher IBOOK et sa nouvelle barète de RAM, que mon dieu ,j'ai réussi à installer sans encombre, malgré mes peurs. En effet c'est tres facile et avec 1 gO de ram, on vois qui refléchi plus vite et c'est trop bien !!
> Merci a Sadchief et Mistik de m'avoir aider d'en cette démarche, c'est cool les gars !!


Content pour toi 
Et si tu auras d'autres questions, n'hésite pas, il y aura tjs quelqu'un pour t'aider 
Profite bien de ton iBook, et à bientôt peut-être


----------

